# Ideas to migrate to NZ



## jayapandiyan (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello friends i am new to this forum. I am jaya from india, at present i am in malaysia with my family. I am a master degree holder in physics with a teaching experience of nearly 19 years in various schools and in colleges. I m 42 year old.

Migrating to NZ is my long term plan. now hope so the time has reached to start the process. 

Can you please guide me, what am i suppose to do to start my processing. To be frank to say i am ready to follow your ideas if provided if it is good to me. 

I am now in a need of my requirements to start the process of migration.


Is it good to follow any agents for it or can do it on my own. Please help me. No more formalities pls.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jayapandiyan said:


> Hello friends i am new to this forum. I am jaya from india, at present i am in malaysia with my family. I am a master degree holder in physics with a teaching experience of nearly 19 years in various schools and in colleges. I m 42 year old.
> 
> Migrating to NZ is my long term plan. now hope so the time has reached to start the process.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaya - welcome to the Forum.
Your starting point has to be the Immigration New Zealand website - it gives very clear and concise information about the options that are open to you with regards visas. 

With regards an agent - I'd say that if yours is a straightforward application then you won't need one (you can do it all online at the website above) but if you need any specific advice then you should use an agent as this forum can only tell you of other people's experiences and not give direct advice.


----------



## jayapandiyan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for your info friend.


----------

